# Poodles at the Owen Sound, Ont. dog show



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I went to the Owen Sound show today with a friend who breeds browns. Chrystal Murray was there and I had a chance to speak with her and firm up our appointment for Quincy to be assessed and put into a proper show puppy trim on Monday. My friend has an eight month old female and zipped back up to the show to have her assessed. This was a limited entry show, and there were two shows yesterday, two today and one tomorrow. These are photos of all the Standards and minis that were entered all three days at all five shows. Terrible turn out, but better than last year when there were zero minis and zero standards. The red mini is Nancy Musters boy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

more....


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh thats so cool!
I'm so excited to be going to my first REAL dog show this Saturday in Canfield Ohio  ((though I'm missing the poodles tomorrow >.< ))

and that black standard is pretty XD


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Arreau...I'm guessing the black standard with Allison Foley is Vetset Happy Days? She has been doing well in the ring lately.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks like fun. Hope you enjoyed yourself out and about


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for posting the photos. Love looking at them. I've got a couple of shows coming up this month. Will try to post some photos, too. Bet you had fun!


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Good luck with Quincy's assessment, I'm sure he'll be assessessed as 'fantabulous'. 

I think it's too early, can't see the red mini. Nancy emailed me and said the Pietje, her black mini and her won 1st place twice in rally on the weekend. Pretty cool eh?

Good luck!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> Arreau...I'm guessing the black standard with Allison Foley is Vetset Happy Days? She has been doing well in the ring lately.


I believe it was. There was a Vetset dog there. Very pretty, and sooooo tuned into Allison.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Teffy said:


> Good luck with Quincy's assessment, I'm sure he'll be assessessed as 'fantabulous'.
> 
> I think it's too early, can't see the red mini. Nancy emailed me and said the Pietje, her black mini and her won 1st place twice in rally on the weekend. Pretty cool eh?
> 
> Good luck!


Yes, Nancy was pretty excited about the rally boy. And duh me...her red boy is on video. I am loading them to Youtube now and will post the links in a few mintes. 

BTW....I never mentioned it, but the Dobe won BIS this particular show.

Thanks too for the well wishes. I am so excited to see how he will look with proper scissoring done!


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, please post pics post-groom, he's a doll!

If it weren't for shedding...I'd get a Dobe in a heart beat.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YouTube - ‪arreauredpoodles's Channel‬‎

YouTube - ‪arreauredpoodles's Channel‬‎

YouTube - ‪arreauredpoodles's Channel‬‎

Just a few very short videos of Nancy's redhead.

http://www.youtube.com/user/arreauredpoodles#p/u/3/BpRlq95UA-g

http://www.youtube.com/user/arreauredpoodles#p/u/2/H6mmwiUvo-4

http://www.youtube.com/user/arreauredpoodles#p/u/1/Fp9n1f8Srgk

http://www.youtube.com/user/arreauredpoodles#p/u/0/xhJNPc_4Qfw


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice videos, of course, I went on to your other videos as well. It's better than t.v., there's nothing good on anymore. It's better than doing any work as well, I'm such a procrastinator. I do, maybe 5 minutes of work then....I'm on here for 10... I have no will power.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Vibrant:
The bitch with Allison AF is Joannie, Vetset Happy Days. She is lovely and had also won an Award Of Merit (AOM) at the PCA Nationals.
Allison does a wonderful job with any dog under her tutelage and care.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Teffy said:


> Nice videos, of course, I went on to your other videos as well. It's better than t.v., there's nothing good on anymore. It's better than doing any work as well, I'm such a procrastinator. I do, maybe 5 minutes of work then....I'm on here for 10... I have no will power.


I enjoy watching them too. Have not watched TV this summer. Our livingroom is an ornament right now...lol! And willpower? What the heck is that???


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Vibrant:
> The bitch with Allison AF is Joannie, Vetset Happy Days. She is lovely and had also won an Award Of Merit (AOM) at the PCA Nationals.
> Allison does a wonderful job with any dog under her tutelage and care.


Yes, I like Allison. She showed one of my bitches for me...ooooh, must be five years ago! My girl just loved her...tells you alot about the way Allison treats the dogs.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> Yes, I like Allison. She showed one of my bitches for me...ooooh, must be five years ago! My girl just loved her...tells you alot about the way Allison treats the dogs.


It was absolutely clear the dogs she shows love her. The black Standard made eye contact with her all the time and was thrilled to be making Allison happy.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

This is the same way I feel about my handler Jenn Carr. She is a god sent to me. I trust her with my life, let alone my dogs' welfare and care.
She has proved to me over and over again how wonderful she is with the dogs in her care and how much they love her. Cole was her soulmate for the time he was with her and lived in her house and many a times slept in her bedroom. Jenn is wonderful and I would highly recommend her .
Allison does a phenomenal job with any dog in her care, as well. She is an excellent handler and very lady like, always.


----------

